

Hellenism and the History of Homosexuality - diodorus
https://medium.com/eidolon/hellenism-and-the-history-of-homosexuality-2f327018886f

======
thisrod
_[Greek and Latin] were languages that wives and servants could not
understand, and therefore in which secrets were told. ... Women’s lack of
Greek and Latin — in their own sex-segregated schools, they were taught French
and German — kept them out of the universities and learned society._

How obvious is that, once someone points it out?

~~~
cafard
Too obvious, I think. There were always a small number of women who had
mastered Greek and Latin--Thomas More taught his daughter Margaret those
languages, and one of her or anyway his female descendants, translated his
Latin works in to English. In Samuel Johnson's time, a woman brought out a
well regarded translation of Tacitus.

Originally the purpose of Latin and Greek in the European curriculum was to
prepare students for the professions, including the clerical, which were
closed to women. So why would the schoolmasters teach them Latin and Greek.

------
mc32
If I recall my humsex intro class, there were three main types, greco-roman,
Polynesian and modern. I don't recall the differences completely, but they all
differ and aren't all that alike with respect to relationship dynamics or
purpose.

Anyhoo, interesting none the less.

------
caseysoftware
I miss both the "hacker" and "news" angle of this one.

And yes, this is meta, so I fully expect to get downvoted.

~~~
rrss1122
You know the usual refrain, "or something interesting to hackers."

I can't for the life of me think why this would be interesting to hackers, but
somebody out there felt we should see this.

~~~
caseysoftware
And yet Rand Paul running the first ever hackathon for a US presidential
candidate was "too political" to be interesting for hackers.

------
sotiris-k
I guess Greece, and everything related to them, is all the rage at the moment!

